# Queensland Amateur Brewing Championship 2013



## clarkey7 (17/6/13)

Attention all Queensland Brewers,

QLD = home of the AABC Champion State 2012,

This is a notification that the QABC site has been updated and that there is one main change this year to the way we prepare and enter our beers into the QABC and AABC competitions.

The main reason for the change is to improve the quality and freshness of our AABC entries, but the other benefits are streamlined competition administration, shipping and lower cost to brewers who qualify into the AABC.

For full details, terms and conditions, competition schedule, entry forms and bottle labels visit Queensland Amateur Brewing Championship.

I’ve included a photo on the entry form this year demonstrating an example of what an entry into the QABC looks like.

The judging will be done on Sunday 13 October 2013 and the beers must be submitted by 1pm 28 September 2013 at the latest.
The competition is registered with the BJCP and will be the qualifier for the Australian Amateur Brewing Championships which runs 2 weeks later.

The full AABC style schedule will be run, we'll have the usual Champion Brewer, Champion QAAWBG club and Champion Beer crowned, plus some pretty nice prizes (more details to follow).

The plan is to keep that National trophy in QLD !!

So, get brewing and preparing your beers for the September entry cutoff,

Cheers and good luck all,

Dave Clarke
QAAWBG Chief Steward Beer - Qld Amateur Brewing Championships 2013


----------



## Adr_0 (17/6/13)

oooohhh!! *girly squeal of glee*


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/6/13)

Great idea Dave, can I suggest that you make rule 2, in the terms and conditions a little more obvious, It took a while for me to work out what the change was, perhaps list the change here and highlight the whole rule in the terms and conditions via a direct link.


----------



## Bribie G (17/6/13)

Excellent idea to have the opportunity to enter your winners directly into the AABC, and big ups re the reduced cost to winners to send beers on to the nats.

However (talking here from cockroach land) there is the other side to the coin that by holding the State earlier as we do here in our magnificent and picturesque state of NSW in August it gives ample opportunity to improve (one hopes :lol: ) or at least address issues in the feedback sheets and re brew for the Nats.

At the end of the day I suppose it's six of one and half a dozen of the other - QLD has gone the path of "strike while the iron is hot" and may the best State win :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/6/13)

Did you say something Bribie????


----------



## Adr_0 (17/6/13)

Bribie G said:


> Excellent idea to have the opportunity to enter your winners directly into the AABC, and big ups re the reduced cost to winners to send beers on to the nats.
> 
> However (talking here from cockroach land) there is the other side to the coin that by holding the State earlier as we do here in our magnificent and picturesque state of NSW in August it gives ample opportunity to improve (one hopes :lol: ) or at least address issues in the feedback sheets and re brew for the Nats.
> 
> At the end of the day I suppose it's six of one and half a dozen of the other - QLD has gone the path of "strike while the iron is hot" and may the best State win :beerbang:


Spoken like a true Gallen supporter. 

(with absolute respect  )


----------



## Donske (17/6/13)

Looking forward to this since the new rules were brought up at the last PUBS meeting, got my first entry bottled, IIPA and stout bottled this week, that just leaves me with an APA and something undecided to brew and get ready in time, no idea what my fifth entry will be yet though.


----------



## Bribie G (17/6/13)

Comps aren't just for the prizes or glory, they are a learning opportunity and re brewing then re brewing then re brewing can be very satisfying if you like that. For example my recent ESB comp Aus Lager was judged fruity and not dry enough so I'm chasing that for the State and if that falls short but scrapes through, I will chase it further for the nats.

On the other hand I've had gold in the State and gone on to get good marks in the Nats against fierce competition with the same resubmitted batch.

Like I said six of one half a dozen of the other 

Edit: but I do like that "segue" argument for slipping straight into the Nats.


----------



## clarkey7 (18/6/13)

Sorry Everyone - The cutoff is the Saturday 28th September 1pm, not the 23rd as I posted.
The correct details are in the terms and conditions and on the website.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/7/13)

Can exiles post in?


----------



## bradsbrew (4/7/13)

Probably should start brewing for this.


----------



## nathan_madness (4/7/13)

Leaving it late hey!

I got my pale Lager, Pilsner and Amber & Dark Lager all done. Going to be working on my Pale Ale this coming week. Leaving my Wheat and Farmhouse Ale till last thing.


----------



## Rowy (4/7/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Can exiles post in?


Of course you can LRG. Just send them to me and I'll put them in for you. They'll have your name on them......honest.......


----------



## clarkey7 (5/7/13)

Open to any current QLD residents  as per rules...where are you LRG?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/7/13)

Been in Tassie 5 months, but there's no comp here & I still bleed maroon. Reckoned that's pretty good eligibility 

Not sure Rowy wouldn't drink them first. Or enter them in his name to get the free voucher or yeast or whatever.


----------



## clarkey7 (6/7/13)

LRG,

Everyone is elgible to enter the AABC through their state qualifier only.
Rule C11 in the AABC says:

"If there is no Qualifying Championship in a particular State/Territory, then another State/Territory Qualifier may chose to
accept entries from that State/Territory. The beers from both States/Territories would be judged together but for the purposes of
qualification for the AABC, the placings for each State/Territory would be decided by only considering the scores for the
entries from that State/Territory (see the example in the explanatory notes)."

This assumes all entries from the "extra" state are all entered into the same qualifying comp.

Check with the AABC contacts http://www.aabc.org.au/to see which state accepts entries from TAS....My money is on VICBREW.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## clarkey7 (12/8/13)

Reminder that QABC 2013 beers are due in 6 weeks.....Get your Brew shoes on folks if you haven't already.

Call for Judges & Stewards:

[SIZE=10pt]Queensland Amateur Brewing Championship 2013 ([/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]http://www.qabc.org.au/)[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] will be held on Sunday 13th October at Craftbrewer/Bacchus Brewing (Unit 1/ 2 Christine Place Capalaba). [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]The competition will be judged with the Beer Judge Certification Program or BJCP (www.bjcp.org) system, using the AABC guidelines and is the qualifier to the Australian Amateur Brewing Championship (http://www.aabc.org.au/).[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Queensland took out Champion State last year and we are hoping to defend our title with your help.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]We are looking for Judges and Stewards from within the homebrewing and professional beer community to assist us in the judging of this competition. Hopefully you are willing and free to assist us with the smooth running judging of this competition on the date mentioned above. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]We are going to complete the judging in one hit, so plan for the 13th October to be a reasonably long day. Going on last year’s judging experience, we were done by 4pm with the Best of Show round starting around then. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]It would be great to have everyone judging by 8.30 am, so if you are interested in either judging or stewarding it would be appreciated if everyone could report for duty at 8am.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]All materials and lunch provided for helpers on the day and plenty of great beer.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]This year the competition is also putting on transport to local craft beer bars for Judges and Stewards at the completion of the judging to get you back to a central location or to kick on with your fellow helpers at some of the venues that have sponsored the competition. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Please let me know by 13th September (by email) if you are able to assist with the competition on Sunday 13th October.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]If you have a preference for judging a particular style, I'll try to accommodate everyone keeping in mind some of the competitors are also Judges and are restricted to other categories [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]The day is usually broken down into 2 shifts of a few hours each (a morning and an afternoon session). Please indicate if you are in for 1 or both (preferred) sessions.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Information on the competition is available here: [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]http://www.qabc.org.au/[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Cheers,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Dave Clarke[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Chief Steward - Beer[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Queensland Amateur Brewing Championship 2013[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Contact me at: [email protected][/SIZE]


----------



## tallie (23/8/13)

Just to answer a question that came up in the AABC thread:



bradsbrew said:


> I was refferring to that people are now to send 2 bottles to QABC and comp organisers will send off place getters to AABC free of charge, which I think is a great format. But it will leave alot of left over bottles, could be a couple of hundred. I know that in previous years you could send in 2 bottles so that the second bottle could be used for BOS but they were not really used as the judges do not drink the whole bottle.
> I do not think it's a scandal or anything like that, just wondering who gets the job of emptying all those bottles. I think an emptying of left over bottles day for stewards and judges could be on the cards?


There are no finalised plans for the bottles that don't qualify. There has been talk of making provision for a representative to pick up their club's bottles after the qualifying entries have been sorted out (ie, after the day of judging), but we can't commit to that at this stage due to possible logistical issues. As it currently stands, as per the rules, the entries become property of the QABC and what will happen to them will be left to the discretion of the organising committee. I don't mind the idea of your suggestion though and will raise it as an option (pending a suitable venue).

By the way, in the past, if a BOS bottle was available, the fresh bottle was used in the BOS round.


----------



## tallie (23/8/13)

Just a reminder that there are 5 weeks to go until entries are due - still plenty of time to brew!

At this point, I'd like to make a preliminary announcement about this year's sponsors, who among other things, will be helping to cover the costs of running the competition and entering and shipping the qualifying beers to this year's AABC in Canberra.

First of all thanks to Bacchus/Craftbrewer for hosting the competition and providing the cold storage. Cryer Malt and Brewers Choice have come to the party again this year and are supplying a sack of BB Pils malt and a shop voucher for 1st & 2nd place-getters respectively.

Category sponsors so far are:
4Hearts - Low Alcohol
Alehouse 24 - Pale Lager
Kerbside Bar - Pale Ale
Archive Beer Boutique - American Pale Ale
Bitter Suite - Bitter Ale
Brisbane Brewhouse - Brown Ale
Tippler's Tap - Strong Stout
Green Beacon - India Pale Ale
Fortitude/Noisy Minor - Belgian Strong Ale
Scratch Bar - Farmhouse Ale & Wild Beer
Australian Brews News - TBC
Sunshine Coast Brewery - TBC

If you are entering the competition and you get the opportunity, let these guys know you appreciate the support! And if you're not doing so already, checkout QAAWBG on Facebook and QABC on Twitter.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## clarkey7 (27/8/13)

Guys,

Don't forget to include the filled out AABC labelled bottle with each of your QABC labelled bottles for this years Qld Amateur Brewing Championship.

The AABC entry form will be available soon @ http://www.aabc.org.au/

If you have to drop off your entries before the AABC labels and entry forms are available online (you have until 1pm 28th September), just use a second QABC entry form so we know which beer it is. *You'll also need to include the OG, FG and yeast strain information* just for the AABC bottle and we'll do the rest for you.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Smokomark (27/8/13)

If entering bottle conditioned beers, do these need to be ready to drink when delivered to Craftbrewer by Sept 23rd? 
Are entry bottles stored cold or at room temp to enable bottle conditioning?


----------



## tallie (28/8/13)

smokomark said:


> If entering bottle conditioned beers, do these need to be ready to drink when delivered to Craftbrewer by Sept 23rd?
> Are entry bottles stored cold or at room temp to enable bottle conditioning?


There is an error regarding the cut-off date in the OP (fixed later in the thread) - the last day for receiving entries at Craftbrewer is Saturday 28th September, by 1pm.

If the entries are clearly marked, they will be left out of the cold room *until registration*. Registration is usually done about two weeks before the comp to give us enough time to work out the judging schedule and prepare for any unanticipated influx of entries. At registration, the bottles are grouped together and stored cold, so it becomes infeasible to keep them separate after that point. If you are entering bottle-conditioned beers, I would plan for them to be ready to be chilled within a week after the cut-off date.

Edit: further clarification


----------



## bradsbrew (28/8/13)

tallie said:


> There is an error regarding the cut-off date in the OP (fixed later in the thread) - the last day for receiving entries at Craftbrewer is Saturday 28th September, by 1pm.


Have changed 23 to 28 in OP.


----------



## tallie (29/8/13)

If anyone is thinking about helping out on the day of judging, but isn't sure what's involved, there's a great write-up by waggastew about his experience from stewarding at the NSW comp last weekend.

The details for judging and stewarding at this year's Qld comp are on the first page of this thread.


----------



## tcc (4/9/13)

just wondering with the unmarked thing - will it matter if some of my entries have some basic markings on the cap?


----------



## winkle (4/9/13)

While not on the organising committee, I'd say yes it will - if the bottles are delivered unopened to the judging table (as happened last year). Once you have filled out the forms and stuck on the competition label, see if you can scrub off any markings on the lid.


----------



## tcc (4/9/13)

ok cheers....ill see what I can do


----------



## tallie (4/9/13)

tcc said:


> just wondering with the unmarked thing - will it matter if some of my entries have some basic markings on the cap?


If it's significantly marked, you run the risk of the entry being disqualified. As winkle mentioned, bottles are brought to tables for judging, so there must be no identifying marks.

Methylated spirits is good for removing permanent marker of metal caps; not sure about plastic. Worst case scenario is to re-cap them (drop the temp close to freezing and don't agitate the bottles to avoid any significant carbonation loss).


----------



## tcc (5/9/13)

sweet I was thinking some sort of solvent as all I use to mark is permanent marker

things like using a cooper's tallie aren't going to get me in trouble are they?


----------



## tallie (5/9/13)

Coopers tallies are fine. By the way, I've personally done the re-capping trick before and ended up with a first-place for that entry  I also know someone who has done very well after decanting two stubbies into a tallie. YYMV


----------



## bradsbrew (5/9/13)

If you have used permanent marker, just re-write over it with a whiteboard marker then wipe it off. Well it least that works on whiteboards.

Edit. Just tried it and it works.


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/9/13)

Anyone having a poblem downloading the AABC entry form? Bit hard sending entries if we can't download the form.


----------



## tallie (9/9/13)

AndrewQLD said:


> Anyone having a poblem downloading the AABC entry form? Bit hard sending entries if we can't download the form.


Sorry for this unanticipated situation; I will follow it up again tonight.


----------



## clarkey7 (9/9/13)

Hi All,

Yes - this year the QLD State Championships are trying something new. We want all entries to include 2 bottles (1 labeled with the QABC form, 1 labeled with the AABC form).

The AABC 2013 entry form should be uploaded soon. http://www.aabc.org.au

If it is not available at the time you label and pack your entries for the QABC competition, please use the section from last years AABC form (attached) for labeling your second bottle and the QABC comp organisers will look after your entries for both competitions (if you qualify for AABC) from there.

NOTE: Only use the attached form if you cannot wait for this years form to be uploaded onto the AABC site and please disregard the terms and conditions, dates and contact details as these were for last years 2012 AABC comp.

SIMPLES......russian meerkat accent

Cheers,

Dave
Chief Steward QABC 2013

PS - there's still time to brew - you know you want to  

View attachment EntryFormAABC2012.pdf


----------



## HBHB (9/9/13)

Still no Amber Ale Guidelines / Category for AABC David?

Big hole that could be filled with amber goodness.

Martin


----------



## tallie (9/9/13)

HBHB said:


> Still no Amber Ale Guidelines / Category for AABC David?


American Amber Ale, or something else? If you're talking about the former, it's under section 8.4 in the guidelines (added last year, I believe). Otherwise do you have a reference to its style guidelines?


----------



## elronalds (15/9/13)

I have two APA's I would like to enter. The rules state that I am only allowed one entry per style. Can I enter the second APA purely for feedback but it will be excluded from any prizes and the AABC?


----------



## Howlingdog (15/9/13)

elronalds said:


> The rules state that I am only allowed one entry per style.


I'm sure that this rule is to limit the number of entries to a manageable level taking into account the number of available judges and and the time available. After all this comp is solely to ascertain the qualifiers for AABC from this state. Surely you know which is the best of the two, if not get your mates to try them and tell you. Mine aren't good enough so I wont be entering.

HD


----------



## tcc (17/9/13)

Enter one as an american amber? The styles overlap quite a bit


----------



## tallie (17/9/13)

elronalds said:


> I have two APA's I would like to enter. The rules state that I am only allowed one entry per style. Can I enter the second APA purely for feedback but it will be excluded from any prizes and the AABC?





HowlingDog said:


> I'm sure that this rule is to limit the number of entries to a manageable level taking into account the number of available judges and and the time available.


Yep, what HowlingDog said. APA is historically one of the most contested categories, and I'm sure the judges will have enough to get through on the day. If you are interested in feedback, is there a nearby club you could take it to? You might even be able to get someone happy to fill out a score sheet for you there (especially if you provide the scoresheet and the beer!)


----------



## elronalds (18/9/13)

Thanks!



tallie said:


> Yep, what HowlingDog said. APA is historically one of the most contested categories, and I'm sure the judges will have enough to get through on the day. If you are interested in feedback, is there a nearby club you could take it to? You might even be able to get someone happy to fill out a score sheet for you there (especially if you provide the scoresheet and the beer!)


I have thought about going to a club, might look into that in the future.



tcc said:


> Enter one as an american amber? The styles overlap quite a bit


The second beer tastes a bit more bitter and hoppy and a bit lighter in color, so I was thinking I could enter it as an American IPA? Not sure if I am way off on that, but that style also overlaps as well doesn't it?


----------



## NickB (18/9/13)

Just as a side note, is anyone from out Ipswich way heading to judging on the day? If so, would anyone be up for a 5 min detour to Collingwood Park to give me a lift in...? I only ask as there's no chance of me being able to judge if I have to drive...
Anyway, PM me or respond to the topic if you're kind enough...


Much appreciated!


Cheers


----------



## winkle (18/9/13)

Pocket Beers said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yes - this year the QLD State Championships are trying something new. We want all entries to include 2 bottles (1 labeled with the QABC form, 1 labeled with the AABC form).
> 
> ...


Dave,
is this sorted yet, AABC entry forms still seems to be unavailable?


----------



## tallie (18/9/13)

elronalds said:


> The second beer tastes a bit more bitter and hoppy and a bit lighter in color, so I was thinking I could enter it as an American IPA? Not sure if I am way off on that, but that style also overlaps as well doesn't it?


Yep, there is definitely some overlap between APA and AIPA (see the thread about the new Little Creatures IPA h34r:  ). Reading the style guidelines will help you decide where it fits best. After all, the style guidelines are exactly what the judges will be going by.


----------



## tallie (18/9/13)

winkle said:


> Dave,
> is this sorted yet, AABC entry forms still seems to be unavailable?


Sorry, still no update on the AABC side of things. I emailed again yesterday and can only hope it will be up soon.

At the moment Dave's comment still stands; if you are dropping off your entries before this year's AABC form is available on the website, use last year's form in its place (attached above).

*Edit:* This year's form attached in the next post


----------



## tallie (18/9/13)

And, just after posting that I received this year's entry form! It's still not up on AABC, but you can use this attachment in the meantime: View attachment EntryFormAABC2013.doc


----------



## tcc (21/9/13)

Ok sorry I am a bit confused about how to label entries.

I want to enter 5 beers. Does each entry (2 bottles) require a label (bottle description label, taped) on each bottle as well as one qabc and aabc form, attached to one of the two bottles via elastic bands? Or just one qabc and aabc form done in total?


----------



## tallie (22/9/13)

tcc said:


> Ok sorry I am a bit confused about how to label entries.
> 
> I want to enter 5 beers. Does each entry (2 bottles) require a label (bottle description label, taped) on each bottle as well as one qabc and aabc form, attached to one of the two bottles via elastic bands? Or just one qabc and aabc form done in total?


You need one QABC form in total. Then for each entry, one bottle needs to have the QABC label taped to it, and the other bottle needs the AABC entry form attached by elastic band.


----------



## tcc (22/9/13)

Thanks Tallie!


----------



## Donske (22/9/13)

On the unmarked bottles criteria, is that meant as no labels added by the brewer or completely blank bottles?

I only ask because I bottle everything in screen printed Figjam tallies.


----------



## clarkey7 (23/9/13)

Unmarked bottles are important to keep the competition completely fair and free from any bias etc.
The judges actually pour the beer from your actual bottle at the judging table, so we can't have non-standard bottles.
Brown PET or standard unmarked tallies,
Cheers,
Dave


----------



## clarkey7 (24/9/13)

Closing date for QABC 2013 entries is this Saturday.

All the forms are available on the QABC and AABC sites now.

Good luck everyone and I look forward to registering all the entries early next week. in readiness for the comp on the 13 October.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Adr_0 (25/9/13)

Just to clarify, have submissions to Brewer's Choice now closed and only Craftbrewer submissions (up until 1pm Saturday 28th) are still open?


----------



## Smokomark (25/9/13)

Or you also have the option of the BABBs meeting tomorrow night.


----------



## tallie (26/9/13)

Yep, at BABBs tonight or at Craftbrewer by 1pm on Saturday.


----------



## elronalds (28/9/13)

I dropped my beers off earlier this week. I understand the overall scores are uploaded on the http://qabc.org.au/ site after the comp. Just wondering if it is possible to get the tasting notes for my beers from the day?


----------



## tallie (28/9/13)

elronalds said:


> I dropped my beers off earlier this week. I understand the overall scores are uploaded on the http://qabc.org.au/ site after the comp. Just wondering if it is possible to get the tasting notes for my beers from the day?


Yep, one of the great benefits of entering a comp like this is the feedback you will receive on your beers. Scoresheets (at least two per entry) will be posted soon after the comp. The scores themselves will likely appear here within 24 hours of the comp ending, and posted on qabc.org.au website shortly after that.

One last reminder that entries are due at Craftbrewer by 1pm TODAY!


----------



## clarkey7 (30/9/13)

I may have slightly underestimated how many entries that we would receive this year.....record = smashed...

348 beers..

Thanks to the guys who assisted with the Bottle rego tonight and especially to Ross from Craftbrewer / Bacchus who allows us to run the whole thing from his business.
He even helped us with the very daunting task tonight when our numbers started to dwindle....

I think it's safe to say us QLDers want to have a crack at defending the Champion State title this year 

Now - to organise getting them judged.

Dave (slightly freaked out Chief Steward)


----------



## winkle (1/10/13)

Shit, was that 348 entries just in QABC or includes the extra AABC bottle?


----------



## bradsbrew (1/10/13)

Double the paperwork and bottles to fill, I gave up half way through and drank the bottles I had just filled. Didn't realise how much I hate bottling.
Must get better organised for next year.............maybe


----------



## Ross (1/10/13)

348 entries Perry....total 696 bottles.


----------



## winkle (1/10/13)

Farkkk, its going to be a long day on the 13th.


----------



## Adr_0 (1/10/13)

Wow! :blink:

Wheelchairs provided for the judges?

"I rek..kon...shish beer is... *burp* reeeel.... *burp* really good *gag*."


----------



## edschache (1/10/13)

so the bus into town to kick on at a pub after judging is probably going to be a bit of a non-event.... well ok... maybe just one more beer.....

glad I've got the following 2 days off to recover


----------



## winkle (1/10/13)

I can imagine that the APA, IPA classes are going to be daunting.


----------



## clarkey7 (2/10/13)

We are having a crack at some of the categories on Saturday afternoon and possibly Monday to reduce the numbers to a manageable level on the 13th....
Any of the judges who put their hand up initially have been contacted again - check your emails and get back to me if you can help out.

my email is currently [email protected]

Actually brown ale is the biggest - over 30 beers !!!!


----------



## clarkey7 (9/10/13)

All looking good for Sunday. We knocked over 100 on the long weekend, just 250 to go...

I've sent out the lineup - so check your email peeps.

If you think you are judging or stewarding and you haven't heard from me....drop me a line.
PM or [email protected]

QUEENSLANDER !!!!!!!


----------



## elronalds (10/10/13)

Pocket Beers said:


> All looking good for Sunday. We knocked over 100 on the long weekend, just 250 to go...


What styles were judged over the long weekend?


----------



## tcc (10/10/13)

also keen to know this


----------



## pike1973 (10/10/13)

From what I know the classes that were judged on the weekend are , low alcohol, pilsner, stout, strong stout, strong ale and Belgian strong ale. Hope this helps. 
Adz.


----------



## clarkey7 (10/10/13)

Those categories are correct, but as all the results will be released together Monday or Tuesday next week - it doesn't really matter


----------



## elronalds (10/10/13)

What normally happens for getting the score sheets? Are those posted somewhere or will I need to email someone for them next week?


----------



## clarkey7 (11/10/13)

elronalds said:


> What normally happens for getting the score sheets? Are those posted somewhere or will I need to email someone for them next week?


we used to post them out, but we'll be emailing them this year (everyone gave an email address which I typed into the computer at registration...


----------



## carpedaym (13/10/13)

Pocket Beers said:


> we used to post them out, but we'll be emailing them this year


Awesome, that means I can easily reply with an apology to the judges.


----------



## Adr_0 (13/10/13)

what do you reckon the sobriety level is at the moment?


----------



## browndog (14/10/13)

On behalf of the Ipswich Brewers Union congrats to Dave and the other organisers of the QABC this year. Once again another well run competition run over two weekends and several sessions and thanks to Ross for providing his premises to run the event. I had a great time and enjoyed good company with Winkle, NickB and Ed judging a plethora of Brown Ales. Good luck to all Entrants and good luck QLD in the Nats.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross (14/10/13)

Brewers...

We have approx 20 crates of unopened beer entries (2nd bottles) from the Qld State Championships.
We also have approx 30 crates of opened beer bottles.

Crates + beers + bottles are FREE to anyone who wants to pick them up. No sorting, just take as many crates as you want, plastic + glass bottles. First come first served.

We will keep refrigerated until the end of the week, then whatever's left will be dumped!!!

Collection from CraftBrewer/Bacchus Brewing Co. Unit 1, 2 Christine Place, Capalaba.



Cheers Ross


----------



## NickB (14/10/13)

Results yet Dave?


----------



## Ross (14/10/13)

Nick,

Dave's heading home now to put them up, give him a few hours.

Cheers Ross


----------



## NickB (14/10/13)

No worries, will check later tonight then!


Cheers


----------



## edschache (14/10/13)

Thanks again Ross for letting us getting in your way for a few weekends, particularly today when we had stuff everywhere while you were trying to work. 

Thanks to Browndog, Kris and Dave for judging categories with me, it's been a great learning experience going through the process with such experienced judges. I can thoroughly recommend that people give it a go if they haven't before, start at mini-comps/club-comps then put your hand up for the state comp and get paired up with one of the old hands.

And thanks NickB for not wanting your 2nd bottles, I'll email you through the results from the 3rd umpire as I drink them. Had to grab them before Ross put up the announcement as I heard there was a RIS in there.

Ed


----------



## winkle (14/10/13)

edschache said:


> Thanks again Ross for letting us getting in your way for a few weekends, particularly today when we had stuff everywhere while you were trying to work.
> 
> Thanks to Browndog, Kris and Dave for judging categories with me, it's been a great learning experience going through the process with such experienced judges. I can thoroughly recommend that people give it a go if they haven't before, start at mini-comps/club-comps then put your hand up for the state comp and get paired up with one of the old hands.
> 
> ...


_Bastard, thats a good RIS_  . And echoing Eds' thanks for Ross and his team for going way out of thier way to support QABC for yet another year.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (14/10/13)

So when will the results be available?

Will the winners be announced at the awards night as has been done previously?


----------



## Ross (14/10/13)

They'll be listed tonight KBB


cheers Ross


----------



## elronalds (14/10/13)

Ross said:


> Brewers...
> 
> We have approx 20 crates of unopened beer entries (2nd bottles) from the Qld State Championships.
> We also have approx 30 crates of opened beer bottles.
> ...


It'd be nice to have some sort of case swap with all the left overs for entrants that don't make the national comp. Maybe next year, I'd be happy to help organise that part if anyone thinks it would work.


----------



## Parks (14/10/13)

elronalds said:


> It'd be nice to have some sort of case swap with all the left overs for entrants that don't make the national comp. Maybe next year, I'd be happy to help organise that part if anyone thinks it would work.


Maybe it could be a lucky door raffle type thing? Send a milk crate worth to 5-10 entrants depending on numbers?


----------



## clarkey7 (14/10/13)

Congratulations to all the winners.

Champion Brewer hails from Townsville - Well done Russell.
Champion Beer Martin Rudge - Dortmunder 43pts and won on count back as per QABC & AABC rules
BABBs took out Champion Club with IBUs hot on our heels and an honorable mention must got to the RBTs with a strong showing this year.

I hope we perform as well as we did last year at the Nationals 

I'll sort out the mail out of the scoresheets, vouchers and certificates soon.
I need a rest now.

Champion Brewer prizes to be announced soon too. Stay tuned.

All 18 categories prizes were as follows (in voucher form).

1st - Sack of Barrett Burston Pils Malt from Cryer Malt + Wyeast Activator Pack
2nd - $20 Shop Voucher from Brewers Choice + Wyeast Activator Pack
3rd - Wyeast Activator Pack

All 1st, 2nd and 3rd place-getters have qualified for the AABC and your second bottles have been packaged to send to Canberra for the National comp in 2 weeks.

Good luck to all,

Dave Clarke
Chief Steward
Queensland Amateur Brewing Championship 2013 

View attachment QABC 2013 - Results.zip


----------



## Blitzer (14/10/13)

Congrats to everyone who entered.


----------



## AndrewQLD (14/10/13)

Many thanks to all the organisers, judges, stewards and helpers on the day. Here's hoping Qld does well at the AABC.


----------



## winkle (15/10/13)

Thanks for the number crunching Dave
And you can still score at few big ones Andrew  .


----------



## rcsoccer (15/10/13)

Holy crap! I actually got Champion Brewer! Still can't believe it. A big thanks to Ross for hosting! Hopefully you enjoyed my Straight Lambic and Gueuze if you got to try them! 

Bring on the Nationals!


----------



## edschache (15/10/13)

OregonBrewer that straight lambic was pretty close to the mark. Aroma was right on the money but a little harshness in the flavour. Feel free to rebrew a few times and send me samples   

Great effort mate, anyone that gives Kris a run for his money must be doing something right.


----------



## SpiroZ (15/10/13)

Wow, stoked to win the Archive American Pale Ale and the Green Beacon IPA categories. A big thanks to Ross, Dave and the stewards for hosting and judging. Also a big thanks to my mentor David Colville, who took out the Sunshine Coast Brewery Wheat & Rye Beer category, very glad now we put that bet of a keg on the outcome...

Good luck to everyone who made the Nationals and look forward to competing again next year.

Honk!

SpiroZ


----------



## Bribie G (15/10/13)

Congrats to all winners and contestants North of the Time Line - now for the Nats. 

Just a post for those who have met the gentleman it appears that Lyall Cottam of Pine Rivers, the Lager King, has sadly dropped out of club and competition brewing, which is a great loss to the craft in general. Taught me most of what I know about making a clean lager, and always stepped up to the plate for stewarding and judging. Come back Black Cat if you ever get to read this post


----------



## Barry (15/10/13)

Sorry to hear that. Lyall and I always had a good chat or two together at past Nationals. I hope he is keeping well.


----------



## rcsoccer (15/10/13)

edschache said:


> OregonBrewer that straight lambic was pretty close to the mark. Aroma was right on the money but a little harshness in the flavour. Feel free to rebrew a few times and send me samples
> 
> Great effort mate, anyone that gives Kris a run for his money must be doing something right.


Thanks for that! That Lambic is almost 2 years old after sitting on oak chips for 6 months with the addition of bottle dregs from a couple of sours. I don't think I can re-brew it a few times in the near future....  I do have another one going that is conditioning on raspberries. Should be ready to keg soon.

I am pretty pleased, and pleasantly surprised, with how it turned out.  Hopefully it will do just as well at Nationals.

Cheers!


----------



## Bribie G (15/10/13)

Barry said:


> Sorry to hear that. Lyall and I always had a good chat or two together at past Nationals. I hope he is keeping well.


Off topic for brewing, but just before I migrated South he'd bought himself something like this, only in red: 





For driving him and his Mrs to their main hobby, Rock n Roll club dancing. Probably decided to devote more time to his brew widow, and good on 'im. 

:beerbang:


----------



## carpedaym (20/10/13)

Hope I'm not being impatient, but when do you expect the scoresheets will be emailed? I just want to be sure I don't miss out.

Many appreciative thanks to organisers and all involved. It's a great opportunity for a newbie like me to get their feet wet.


----------



## clarkey7 (20/10/13)

Very soon,

Should have them by the end of this coming week if not early the next week.

We had to wait for certificates, vouchers, sorting and checking - among other things.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Howlingdog (21/10/13)

carpedaym said:


> Hope I'm not being impatient, but when do you expect the scoresheets will be emailed? I just want to be sure I don't miss out.
> 
> Many appreciative thanks to organisers and all involved. It's a great opportunity for a newbie like me to get their feet wet.


We've had the scoresheets ready to email since last Tuesday but, the same as last year the pencil is hard to scan to be readable. Maybe next year we will try darker pencils for the judges.

That said all set to post on Wednesday.

HD


----------



## carpedaym (22/10/13)

Thanks guys! I'm pretty hand with Photoshop filters and batch processing, if that helps... (next time maybe)?


----------



## Adr_0 (25/10/13)

Thankyou so much to to David, Ross, the stewards and judges. I know we're all extremely appreciative of the organisation, attention, stuffing around, putting up with annoying brewers and still keeping a straight head.

From me personally to the judges Tim, Tony, Daniel and Angus: awesome feedback, thanks for your honesty and consistency and I look forward to employing all of your feedback and improving the beers.

Cheers :beerbang:

Adrian


----------



## TBird (25/10/13)

From me personally to the judges Tim, Tony, Daniel and Angus: awesome feedback, thanks for your honesty and consistency and I look forward to employing all of your feedback and improving the beers.

Cheers :beerbang:

Adrian[/quote]

So, has the judging sheets been sent out to everyone then?

Just asking as I haven't received mine yet.

Cheers


----------



## browndog (25/10/13)

Got mine today in the mail.


----------



## adimacca (20/11/13)

G'day I'm just wondering if the tasting notes are still being sent out as I haven't received mine yet?


----------

